# Wie viele Accounts auf PCGames.de haben Sie angelegt?



## Administrator (13. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Nightmare271 (13. Februar 2007)

Wieso sollte jemand mehr als einen haben?


----------



## Gunter (13. Februar 2007)

Nightmare271 am 13.02.2007 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte jemand mehr als einen haben?


rumgespammt, gesperrt worden, neu angemeldet, nix kapiert, wieder rumgespammt, wieder gesperrt, usw usw...


----------



## ich98 (13. Februar 2007)

Gunter am 13.02.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> rumgespammt, gesperrt worden, neu angemeldet, nix kapiert, wieder rumgespammt, wieder gesperrt, usw usw...



und jeder Sternie hat nen rumspamm-Account


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2007)

Das wird von uns Sternträgern eigentlich gar nicht gerne gesehen, wenn jemand hier bei PCG mehrere Accounts hat und führt eigentlich dann auch zur Sperrung des Zweit- oder Mehrfachaccounts. Weil einfach meist damit zuviel Schindluder getrieben wird und/oder Banns im Channel übergangen werden.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (13. Februar 2007)

Shadow_Man am 13.02.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird von uns Sternträgern eigentlich gar nicht gerne gesehen, wenn jemand hier bei PCG mehrere Accounts hat und führt eigentlich dann auch zur Sperrung des Zweit- oder Mehrfachaccounts. Weil einfach meist damit zuviel Schindluder getrieben wird und/oder Banns im Channel übergangen werden.


Das ist wie wenn mir 2 sich spritzende Polizisten verbieten würden, beim Autofahren zu Rauchen.
Ich sag nur: 
jediknight1


----------



## crackajack (13. Februar 2007)

Gunter am 13.02.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nightmare271 am 13.02.2007 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder man hat das Passwort oder gleich den Nick vergessen.....


----------



## King-of-Pain (13. Februar 2007)

ich hab 2 aber der eine (Nali-WarCow) war mehr so ein experiment   
ansonsten sage ich nur



> Von: 	 platoX - [zur Kontaktliste hinzufügen]
> An: 	*gekürtzt*
> Betreff: 	Vorstandswahl Februar !!
> Erhalten am: 	10.02.2007 15:14
> ...


----------



## Bonkic (13. Februar 2007)

machbetmachallabett am 13.02.2007 17:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sag nur:
> jediknight1




habt ihr eigentlich mittlerweile rausbekommen, wer dahintersteckt ? 
ich darf ja - leider - nix mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## machbetmachallabett (13. Februar 2007)

Bonkic am 13.02.2007 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 13.02.2007 17:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich weiß es nicht, aber ich würde freak sagen. Der hat imo die nötige Sinnlosigkeit dazu.


----------



## AgeLer (13. Februar 2007)

machbetmachallabett am 13.02.2007 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Bonkic am 13.02.2007 17:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub nicht unbedingt, dass jediknight1 ein Zweitnick ist,  denn dafür macht er zu *wenig* Unsinn  . er schreibt machnmal 



Spoiler



meistens


 sinnlose Beiträge, als "Zweitnickspam"   würde ich es aber nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## AgeLer (13. Februar 2007)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## machbetmachallabett (13. Februar 2007)

AgeLer am 13.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> machbetmachallabett am 13.02.2007 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es wurde aber von vielen COs schon mehr oder weniger bestätigt. Und wenn er ein ganz normaler Mensch wäre, hätte er zu dem ganzen Zweitnick gemache sicher schon etwas gesagt.


----------



## AgeLer (13. Februar 2007)

machbetmachallabett am 13.02.2007 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> AgeLer am 13.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wwahrscheinlich hast du recht, aber wie gesagt: Für einen Zweitnick viel zu wenig gespamme


----------



## TBrain (13. Februar 2007)

AgeLer am 13.02.2007 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wwahrscheinlich hast du recht, aber wie gesagt: Für einen Zweitnick viel zu wenig gespamme



Vielleicht spammt er ja mit dem Erstnick   

und mit dem Drittnick schreibt er erstklassig formulierte Beiträge im Politikforum, schon mal daran gedacht?


----------



## BlackDead (13. Februar 2007)

TBrain am 13.02.2007 22:47 schrieb:
			
		

> AgeLer am 13.02.2007 19:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Schizophrene Phänomen scheint hier öfters aufzutauchen.   
Ich frage mich welcher Sternie in Wirklichkeit Bernd ist.


----------



## TBrain (14. Februar 2007)

BlackDead am 13.02.2007 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich welcher Sternie in Wirklichkeit Bernd ist.



Ähmm ... kein Kommentar   



			
				King-of-Pain am 13.02.2007 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab 2 aber der eine (Nali-WarCow) war mehr so ein experiment



*kram*
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread_archive&gid=81&bid=10&tid=3552152&page=1

alte Sünden verjähren nicht, KoP


----------



## King-of-Pain (14. Februar 2007)

TBrain am 14.02.2007 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> BlackDead am 13.02.2007 23:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 
aber die aktion war lustig *g*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Februar 2007)

17 oder 18, weiss gerade nicht.
3 Doppelstern-Accounts
7 Ein-Stern-Accounts
der Rest sind Bernd-Accounts 



Spoiler



Huch, habe ich das geschrieben oder nur gedacht?





Spoiler



(x) Nur (noch *g*) einen selbstverfreilich


----------



## DawnHellscream (18. Februar 2007)

ich darf leider nicht sagen, welcher Redakteur ich bin ..aber wer diese hinweise richtig deutet kommt vielleicht darauf:

B_u+h


----------



## MICHI123 (18. Februar 2007)

Gunter am 13.02.2007 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Nightmare271 am 13.02.2007 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder leute die Schizophren sind und garnicht wissen dass sie hier noch mehr accounts haben 

ich persönlich hab nur einen account, und spame damit schon genug rum, und bin mit dem einen schon unbeliebt genug  
oder, vielleicht sollte ich mir mal nen 2. zulegen, damit ich wenigstens von einem Member aufmunternde, zustimmende und verehrende Kommentare erhalte


----------



## Jakos93 (18. Februar 2007)

Ich hab einen ich brauche nicht mehr



Ich habe mehr als einen Account


----------



## PForsberg (18. Februar 2007)

Jakos93 am 18.02.2007 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab einen ich brauche nicht mehr
> 
> 
> 
> Ich habe mehr als einen Account




Naja mir wurde ja sogar demletzt noch vorgeworfen der Zweitnick on Herbboy zu sein   


Apropos, wie wärs denn mal mit einer Belohnugn für alle Member die schon seit der Forumsumstellung dabei sind und noch aktiv sind ? *g*


----------



## Atropa (18. Februar 2007)

Gute Frage, ich müsste mal wieder eine Inventur bei meinen Ersatznicks machen, um eine genaue Zahl nennen zu können.


----------



## jello (21. Februar 2007)

[x] zwei, weil beim ersten das Passwort bzw. die Mail-Adresse vergessen


----------



## Yikrazuul (21. Februar 2007)

Und was sind die Konsequenzen?

Ein Zweitnick ist ja ganz witzig, aber irgendwie auch überflüssig. Was ich zu sagen habe, sage ich. Ich muss mich nicht hinter einem alternativen Ego verstecken.

Lauf doch auch nicht den ganzen Tag schizrophren rum!

@Atropa: Hatte ihr gestern auch Nebel?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (26. Februar 2007)

PForsberg am 18.02.2007 19:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja mir wurde ja sogar demletzt noch vorgeworfen der Zweitnick on Herbboy zu sein


Woraufhin du ja noch voll der Bescheidenheit behauptet hast, Herbboy wäre dein Zweitnick!  

@ topic: Natürlich nur einen. 

SSA


----------



## bsekranker (26. Februar 2007)

[X] 2

Meinen Erstnick bsekranker plus einen zweiten Nick (Name weiß ich gar nicht mehr), mit dem ich vor Ewigkeiten mal an einem Quiz teilgenommen hab - inzwischen ist der vermutlich gelöscht.


----------



## ananas45 (6. März 2007)

einen, hab aber aus Spaß "mehr als 5" angekreuzt


----------



## Succer (6. März 2007)

Einen pro Persönlichkeit...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2007)

Succer am 06.03.2007 12:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Einen pro Persönlichkeit...


haha der ist gut also 4 oder mehr

...

2 einen den ich jetzt immer noch benutze

und vorher nochmal einen warscheinlich (kann mich nicht genau erinnern)


----------



## Lordghost (12. März 2007)

einen kann von mir aus sagen das ich nich son shizo bin wie ihr 

hey ne wadde ma, ich bin auch noch da! sachen schreibt der kerl, echt war!

geb ich dir recht der typ hatse nichmehr alle seine freunde einfach so unter den tisch zu krennnnsnnäa   cccccccccc

so aus schluss ende lasst mich den post hier zuende briiingen.....


----------

